# Anatomy Of A Horn Tweeter



## Mark Techer (Jan 17, 2008)

Hi Audio Pros.

I currently use what might be best described as a line arrays for my LCRs. Each speaker has 3 vertical tweeters spaced approx one wave length of the crossover (centre to centre of top and bottom tweeter) to control the vertical directivity. The three tweeters sit beside a pair of 6.5" woofers. Cross over is 2K. The LCRs are active with 30w amp driving the tweeters and 70w driving the woofers and the system is quite dynamic as it is right now. As is always the case, I want to see if I can make it better.

What I am wanting to do is lose the 3 tweeters/2 woofers and go to a 'horn' and larger single woofer (10"?). I am not sure if I want to use a compression driver or horn load an electric dynamic tweeter (thoughts?). If I go compression driver, I have bought the correct size tap (cost me about $200 back in 2002) and want to know if there is more to horn design than meets the eye. I was hoping to make progressively wider ports in a baffle that when laminated, might give me the results I am chasing. 

The first image is what I am hoping to achieve. 
2nd image is my current active speakers (left) which replaced my older passive speakers (right).


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Mark..I've moved your post to the DIY Speakers forum..I think you might get more response there..


----------

